# The Jack Chop



## Shelly (Feb 27, 2010)

Extreme language + extreme violence = hilarity.


(Moderator comment: I have to warn you all, if you're offended by foul language, don't click on the link!)


----------



## sammi (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL!!! Thanks for that


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2010)

This guy is so good at imitating the real guy who does the slap chop commercial! It was pretty gory, but mighty funny!


----------



## sammi (Feb 28, 2010)

emysemys said:


> This guy is so good at imitating the real guy who does the slap chop commercial! It was pretty gory, but mighty funny!



I agree! He's got it down to a T! Haha


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 28, 2010)

Eeek! That made me cringe, but I forwarded it to my two oldest kids just the same. 

Gotta love those Bwahston accents!


----------



## terryo (Feb 28, 2010)

There goes my lunch! LOL


----------



## dmmj (Feb 28, 2010)

it sounds dirty, the name I mean


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 1, 2010)

You do realize that your poor little doggy avatar bears the burden of guilt by association, don't you?


----------

